# Over exposed issue maybe someone can help



## CaboWabo (Jun 8, 2013)

I am still trying to learn proper exposure and I took some at a baseball game and I didnt have alot of time to check the exposure do to I was not in the proper seat and wanted to get a good close up shot , the issue is I believe its overexposed and i dont understand how to correct it , maybe someone can explain  how to fix his pants . thank you to anyone that can help point me in the right redirection I have photoshop cs5 lightroom 4.1 and Nik Vivieza and i dont really understand how to make them all work and I would really like to learn !


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 8, 2013)

bring down the highlights bar in LR and maybe up shadows a bit


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 8, 2013)

Go to a White Sox game instead.    


Sorry, I couldn't resist that one.

Actually, your best bet is to check the exposure in the field... learn to read the histogram and if your camera has it, the 'blinkies'.  That will flash on the camera monitor if you've got blown-out highlights.  Don't wait until a pitch to take a shot to check the histo.... fire one off well before the pitch and check it.  Make the correction, and then you'll be ready for the fastball.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 8, 2013)

This is fixable by bringing down your highlights some. I would have spot metered, and had a pretty close exposure before the action started. It is not too bad of a shot minus the blown areas and motion blur.


----------



## runnah (Jun 8, 2013)

Bruins!


----------



## CaboWabo (Jun 8, 2013)

I guess I should clarify what I was asking was help on the edit of the photo but I do understand I should have taken my time a bit more but I will work on it somemore with the highlights and shadows in lightroom


----------



## kathyt (Jun 8, 2013)

CaboWabo said:


> I guess I should clarify what I was asking was help on the edit of the photo but I do understand I should have taken my time a bit more but I will work on it somemore with the highlights and shadows in lightroom


If you want to send me the raw file I will work it a bit and then let you know what I did with it.  kthorsonphoto@yahoo.com


----------



## CaboWabo (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you KathyI will do that


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 8, 2013)

runnah said:


> Bruins!


Stanley cup.


----------

